# Configuring bluez 4.xx

## danomac

There's so much outdated information out there - does anyone know of a updated guide for pairing and automatically connecting keyboards and mice?

All guides mention hidd, which of course is now obsolete. I don't want to install a desktop for a manager that should be able to be set once via commandline/config files and forgotten about.

I've been pulling my hair for a while.

I've gotten rfcomm to return information, but it's not pairing the devices:

```

$ rfcomm

rfcomm0: xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx channel 1 clean

rfcomm1: xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx channel 2 clean

```

I've entered the MAC addresses in /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf, which is probably why it's listing them, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to make them connect.

----------

